# Things to pass the time



## kendawgbyrd (Mar 19, 2018)

Interest in what stuff you bring to pass the time on an overnight trip or a multi-day trip on Amtrak. Books, tablets, deck of cards, even ham radios!

I have an upcoming trip in a sleeper and wanted to make sure I bring the right stuff.


----------



## TinCan782 (Mar 19, 2018)

Although I bring a smart phone, camera, scanner, hand-held gps and railroad maps, I tend to just stare out the window a lot! I'm an inactive Ham so, haven't tried that yet.


----------



## Alice (Mar 19, 2018)

Scanner and earbuds, gps, maps, timetable, notepaper, camera. No books, no cards, no videos or movies. Used to take books but never got to them.


----------



## cpotisch (Mar 19, 2018)

I always bring my Kindle, computer, and iPhone. I have like 40 movies downloaded on my phone and computer, which certainly helps to pass the time. But a lot is up to your personal preference. If you like to play cards, bring a stack. If you like to play chess (as I do), bring some chess pieces – since the roomette tables already have a chess board painted on, don't bother bringing a board with you. Depending on if the train has one (Superliner or single-level), the Sightseer Lounge is always a great place to chill.

In essence: Take naps, chat with other passengers, look out the window, watch movies, play cards, play chess...AND HAVE FUN!


----------



## Johanna (Mar 19, 2018)

I find that a book (or some crossword puzzles, etc.) can come in handy in the event that we're stuck in place for hours. As long as we're moving, though, my eyes and a camera are all I need.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Mar 19, 2018)

I bring a book, a camera, and my small computer for writing.

I also like to have a crochet hook and a ball of cotton yarn, to make potholders. It's a small project, something I always need more of, LOL, and allows me to talk with people in the Sightseer Lounge car because only my hands are busy. Believe it or not, I learned to crochet just enough to make these potholders, and I am still not very good at it, but they work better than what I can buy (tough, thick and flexible). Great train project.


----------



## Maureen L (Mar 19, 2018)

During daylight hours I watched the world go by, looked for wildlife, took some photos.

I had a small book and my journal for non-daylight hours before bedtime.

Before I left home I made a chart of each of the stations' In/Out times: The scheduled times versus actual which I jotted in the blank columns on my chart as we went along.

There is never enough time to just enjoy! I didn't bring, nor did I need, movies or other entertainment, heck I was ON A TRAIN, what a rare fun opportunity!! I didn't want to miss a second of it!


----------



## Lonestar648 (Mar 19, 2018)

I bring a Kindle with a few books loaded, then I have my earbuds with my music, but on almost every trip I just enjoy seeing the countryside passing by, day and night. I will admit that when on a siding for a while, I do get some reading done. I enjoy my music and the sights outside. I love seeing this country, parts I have never seen before, or that which I have seen before how it has changed or not changed.


----------



## Sauve850 (Mar 19, 2018)

I used to bring dvds to watch but gave them up. I just enjoy watching from my bedroom day or night.


----------



## SarahZ (Mar 19, 2018)

I bring 2-3 books, depending on the length of the trip.

During the day, I check in on Facebook (and post a picture or two) every few hours because some of my relatives like to see where I am. The food pictures tend to be the most popular.






At night, I drink some wine and read. If we pass through a town, I look up and then go back to reading once we're in darkness again.

If it's a familiar route that I've been on several times, I tend to spend more time reading. I look up when I know we're near a town or a favorite scenic area.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Mar 19, 2018)

Always have some reading material with me along with my camera during an Amtrak trip. As others have said, simply watching the passing scenery is enough of an entertainment for me. I do enjoy talking with others in the Dining Car or the Lounge Car. And, if the SCA is interested in being conversational during my trip, such conversations can be quite informative.


----------



## Maglev (Mar 19, 2018)

I bring a few magazines and my camera, as well as a laptop for use on trains with wifi and for editing photos. I spend most of the time looking out the window.

I always download route guides and timetables for the trains I am taking, since they are rarely in the room.


----------



## dlagrua (Mar 19, 2018)

Some have told me that train travel is so slow, but when we travel the time seems to go fast. To take up the time between meals, we chat , watch the scenery go by, visit the sightseer lounge (Superliners), go online with a laptop (tethered to my smart phone), call friends, and read a few magazines. After dinner we occasionally watch a movie in our room (on laptop) then do some aerobic exercise, and shower. Bedtime, usually comes at or before 10 when we get the beds put down. On go the PJ's, chat, read a bit more and we usually fall asleep by 11 and rise at 6 AM for breakfast. For us its a trip of nearly non-stop activity. Boredom never sets in. The OP has a sleeper so he/she if they chose, should be able to duplicate the busy routine .


----------



## Lonestar648 (Mar 19, 2018)

With my Grandchildren, I have in their backpacks all sorts of activity things from coloring, a bingo of finding things outside, reading, and small device for listen to music. Oh! for the girls especially, their stuff animal for nights mostly, but also if tired during the day. They really enjoy our trips, keep asking when the next will be. I do have on young lady, whose admits she gets bored traveling, even flying. so she is happy staying home (she has made three overnight train trips with me).


----------



## cpotisch (Mar 23, 2018)

What train are you taking? Capitol Limited, Cardinal, or Lake Shore Limited?


----------



## me_little_me (Mar 23, 2018)

I count the number of freight cars that go by while we sit for hours. I think it averages 1M per segment.


----------



## railiner (Mar 26, 2018)

Lots of good suggestion's, above....

One other thing I will sometimes do, if I'm in the mood for it...I'll wear either a tee shirt, cap, or jacket that will instantly identify myself as a railfan to other's aboard, and hope to get some stimulating conversation at my seat, or the lounge car as a result....works more often then not, on long haul trains. Sometimes even non-fans will question me about it, and rail things in general...


----------



## oregon pioneer (Mar 26, 2018)

railiner said:


> Lots of good suggestion's, above....
> 
> One other thing I will sometimes do, if I'm in the mood for it...I'll wear either a tee shirt, cap, or jacket that will instantly identify myself as a railfan to other's aboard, and hope to get some stimulating conversation at my seat, or the lounge car as a result....works more often then not, on long haul trains. Sometimes even non-fans will question me about it, and rail things in general...


Any topical t-shirt will do! I used to wear t-shirts from the small renewable energy fair that I organized. Twice (on the SL in Alpine TX, and the CZ near Winnemucca NV) I had fellow passengers strike up a conversation with me because they had been to my event. It's a good way to find something in common.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Mar 26, 2018)

oregon pioneer said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of good suggestion's, above....
> ...


Wearing some item of clothing that recognizes an interest/organization that during a journey is an excellent idea if one wants to meet others so interested/affiliated. I had that experience during a cruise this Winter to Antarctica/South America. I wore a baseball-type cap bearing my Alma Mater's name. A fellow alum, two classes before mine, saw it and we had an interesting visit!


----------



## railiner (Mar 27, 2018)

Dakota 400 said:


> oregon pioneer said:
> 
> 
> > railiner said:
> ...


I do the same thing when I am on cruises....works even better on a cruise...

BTW, I am curious...which ship did you do your Antarctica cruise on? I am thinking about doing one in 2020....


----------



## Dakota 400 (Mar 27, 2018)

railiner said:


> Dakota 400 said:
> 
> 
> > oregon pioneer said:
> ...


Holland America Line's Zaandam. 3 and one-half days in Antarctic waters; the first day and a half were clear, sunny skies and light winds; a ship's Officer said he had never seen such good weather in this part of the world as what we were enjoying. The last 2 days were more typical: overcast, windy, rain, snow, but temperatures were reasonable when one was out on an open deck--as long as you had adequate outerware. Lots of wildlife to be seen!


----------



## zepherdude (Mar 27, 2018)

I rented a portable movie video once, but usually just stare out the window. Did NYP all the way to EMY and never bored. The mind needs to chill and shut down.


----------



## railiner (Mar 27, 2018)

Dakota 400 said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > Dakota 400 said:
> ...


Nice....glad you enjoyed it. I'm thinking more in line with doing one of the small expedition type ships, where you actually do 'Zodiac' landings on Antarctica....


----------



## Dakota 400 (Mar 28, 2018)

railiner said:


> Dakota 400 said:
> 
> 
> > railiner said:
> ...



That is what I was told that I ought to do by some contacts that I had who had done such trips. Unfortunately, Father Time and a bit of wisdom on my part told me that my time to make "Zodiac" landings has past. What I was able to experience was very satisfactory for me. The cruise was an educational experience and not just sightseeing. A geologist, biologist, and social scientist was aboard and gave excellent power point presentations along with narrations when we were in significant scenic areas.


----------



## GBNorman (Mar 28, 2018)

A bottle of Grape Juice, a New York Times, 5 PM Dinner seating, 730P bedtime, makes an Auto-Train journey go by "on the quick".


----------

